# Removable bench top?



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Recently I built 3 work benches - not advanced ones, just a top, 4 legs and a shelf - hopefully they will grow over time.

I read a post about a removable top for a work bench and would like to know how this would be attached? Plans or pics would be great.

It sounds like something I would like incorporate into my build out.

Here are pics of my work in progress - it's very slow going 


















a few before pics:








A mess









Also, I'm having some trouble deciding whether to attach my tools to the bench I made or the bench that was there - the bench that was there is against the wall - I added a shelf to the bottom - it was wasted space under it before.

The bench I made is obviously the other - it's on wheels so I can expand the shop when I move the cars outside. 

Going to sound funny but , I'm having anxiety about mounting stuff to something I built LOL - I know it's not much, but it's the best I can do at the moment with my limited knowledge and experience.

Thoughts?

Thanks as always in advance


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Hardboard*

Not sure what you mean exactly by removable top, but here's my take.

I just finished building a workbench for myself and a similar one for my dad. For the top, I put a 1/4" piece of hardboard on and put a single screw in the corners to hold it in place. Then I put trim around the edges of the bench top so that its is flush with the top+hardboard. 

When I get paint/stain/glue all over the top of my brand new workbench, all I have to do is remove the 4x screws and replace the hardboard piece.

I can have the bench forever and never have to worry about damaging the top. Simply buy a cheap piece of hardboard, cut to size, and place on top. I'll post some pictures when I get home to clarify.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

A removable top sounds like bad news to me and like it wouldn't benefit anything with a couple of exceptions. Like cmm stated, being able to replace the top when it's worn out would be beneficial so you don't mind drilling into it. Also like he stated, you can simply screw it down. I have a bench for my auto and house stuff. The top is 1/2" ply screwed down to the 2x4 frame, and it would be easy to replace. 

Another option I've seen is having a split top bench with a removable insert for the middle split. You can install it to have a large surface, preventing dust/tools from falling into the middle, or remove it to add clamping options. Maybe have a tool tray insert option. 

What kind of removable top did you have in mind?


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

CMM - that sounds reasonable - 4 screws works for me

dwillems - I don't really have anything in mind - I read about it here on these forums someone mentioned it and was hoping they would respond with how they did it

I have some paneling I used to wall a bathroom I just laid down and seems to work fine - its not pretty but it's functional 

Thanks for the responses - much appreciated


----------

